# Lenovo sl410



## Myron (Mar 2, 2010)

hey guys when fbsd supports all lenovo hardware  i have my lenovo sl410 and im stuck in bill gates products i really like to replaced freebsd but some other device not yet supported


----------



## vermaden (Mar 2, 2010)

@Myron
*EDITED-BEGIN*

I thought that SL410 uses i3/i5 CPUs (and graphics) from newer Intel mobile platform like T410, fscking Lenovo naming mess ...

*EDITED-END*

You may also check newest OpenSolaris build from here: http://genunix.org/


----------



## miniqq (Mar 4, 2010)

Freebsd 8.0 support my thinkpad sl400 except SD card only.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 4, 2010)

@Myron

SL410 is generally the same as SL400, so it will work on the same level as SL400.


----------

